
Headed to Mars? Pack Some Aerogel–You Know, for Terraforming - ohjeez
https://www.wired.com/story/headed-to-mars-pack-some-aerogelyou-know-for-terraforming/
======
pseingatl
What about a law book? marslegalcode.org

